# John Deere 4410 won't start



## Honest Abe (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi I'm glad to finally be a member of tractor forum. I've read on it several times. I have a 2005 John Deere 4410 with 464 hours on it. I was bush hogging and hit a stump, sheared pin on bush hog. I immediately throttled down, turned off pto and turned tractor off in that order to assess the damage. When I tried to restart, it wouldn't. When I turn the key on, I hear a click. All fuses in fuse panel check out good. I think all relays are good as I switched them out with one another. The pto light comes on when pulled and goes off when pushed off. Does this indicate proper operation or could there be relay keeping pto on? I currently have the seat switch jumped out with a piece of wire. I'm thinking that a safety may have it out. I appreciate any help you could give. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Abe! Not to be redundant but I take that you have ensured both pto switch knobs are in the off position? Have you double checked the jumper wire set up on the seat safety switch?


----------



## Honest Abe (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there. Thank you for the welcome. Both pto switches are turned off. I have plugged the seat back up but no luck.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Did you check the battery??


----------



## Honest Abe (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi. I took the battery out of the tractor and put it in my car and it started right right up. The battery has been replaced in the tractor since from what I've read the vented battery in front of the radiator will cause the radiator to corrode. The battery is good. This trouble makes no sense to me since everything seems in order. I've checked under the tractor for any broken or open wires and all seem to be secured well. I may be missing something. The tractor would normally start easily first try. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked the fusible links between the battery, starter switch and starter? 

Relay Test
Results:
To check relay terminal continuity in the energized and deenergized
condition.
Equipment:
• Ohmmeter or continuity tester
• 12 volt battery and small jumper wires
Procedure:
1. Park machine safely in neutral with park brake locked.
2. Open plastic panel below steering column support.
3. Remove relay from fuse and relay load center.
4. Check terminal continuity using an ohmmeter or
continuity tester

• There should be continuity between terminals A (30)
and B (87a).
• There should be approximately 80 ohms resistance
between terminals C (85) and D (86).
• There should not be continuity between any other
terminals.
1. Connect a small jumper wire from battery positive (+)
terminal to relay terminal C (85).
2. Connect a small jumper wire from relay terminal D (86)
to battery negative terminal (-).
Results:
• There should be continuity between terminals A (30)
and E (87).
• If continuity is not correct, replace relay.

Is your 4410 an eHydro or other model?


----------



## Honest Abe (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't checked a fusible link between the battery,starter switch and starter yet. I will go out now and try to find them and check it. Where can I find a disc with the electrical schematics? The tractor has ehydro, mfwd, 430 fel, back hoe attachment, mid mount mower which is I think 60", haven't used it yet, and an older box blade and bush hog which are not John Deere. There is some good information here if I can figure where everything is. I will post results. Thanks


----------



## clark (Nov 21, 2013)

hey everyone have 4410 e shift wont start turn ignition get a click then all warning lights go out and only the gas guage has power no start good battery decent fuses cant find nothing on what relay is what everything levers in proper placeacts like a car with a bad selinoid when she died i overshoot the e shift fron forward too n too reverse and back too n ran 20 seconds then died the only thing i seen out of place was the frist relay had been blown out totally melted nothin left but the base could of been that way when i got it used it 3 months before this no porblemo not my frist tractor can anyone help solve this headache


----------

